# The New M Double-clutch Transmission With Drivelogic



## ProRail (May 31, 2006)

Way to go, folks.


----------



## #5880 (Feb 11, 2006)

Schweet:thumbup:


----------



## SleepTight (Oct 31, 2007)

The proof will be in the driving. A significant improvement in smoothness in automatic mode will be required or BMW is going to be savaged in the automotive press.


----------



## guyatherton (Mar 30, 2007)

Is this just VW's DSG system with an extra gear?


----------



## pal (Nov 1, 2007)

If this functions as well as the VAG DSG trans, then it will transform the M3- the DSG on my 3.2 TT (after I had upgraded it to a high rpm launch and full manual override) made the car into a visceral machine that was a blast on a road course. Made me feel like a F1 driver with the quick and crisp shifts and rev matched downshifts!


----------



## E92 (Aug 12, 2006)

posted their DCT tech video here:

http://www.bimmerfest.com/forums/showthread.php?t=257497


----------



## jetstream23 (Mar 9, 2004)

Will this gearbox or one in a similar form be made available more widely across BMW's product line (e.g. 335, 550, etc.) ?


----------



## eljefe68 (Mar 22, 2007)

I think BMW needs to clarify what makes their 7 speed DSG unique for high power. The Bugatti Veyron has 1001 HP and a 7 speed DSG, which, to me, would make VW the first to have such a transmission.


----------



## Lappy (Oct 9, 2007)

I'll get a M3 for a week in July.

I definitly want to try this gearbox in the convertible version


----------



## Dave 330i (Jan 4, 2002)

how reliable is it. I don't want to be a guinea pig.


----------



## Speed Junkie (Jun 30, 2007)

eljefe68 said:


> I think BMW needs to clarify what makes their 7 speed DSG unique for high power. The Bugatti Veyron has 1001 HP and a 7 speed DSG, which, to me, would make VW the first to have such a transmission.


My guess is that something got lost in the translation and they mean high revs - since 1001 hp is high power to me.


----------



## kmarquis (May 30, 2008)

BMW created something truly special with this gearbox. I drove it last week and can tell you that it puts SMG to shame.


----------



## Corey Milne (May 22, 2008)

SMG is horrible, no offense to those of you who have it this is just my opinion. But it is fact that the sequential manual gearbox has slower shift times than the automatic and a slower 0-60 than the standard (granted the driver knows how to drive), and automatic transmissions.
I also believe it interupts the driving experience too with its pauses in-between shifts and down shifts.


----------

